# Pain reliever massage oil



## biarine (Apr 2, 2015)

I want to share my massage oil for any pain but I used this primarily for my chronic back pain. Please used good quality essential oil. Hope you have relieve like I am.

Ingredients:
100 ml fractionated coconut oil
10 drops all spice EO
10 drops aniseed EO
10 drops star anise EO
10 drops bay leaf EO
10 drops basil EO
10 drops cajeput EO
10 drops sweet birch EO
12 drops white camphor EO
10 drops black pepper EO
15 drops Frankincences EO
10 drops ginger EO
10 drops hyssop EO
10 drops juniper EO
15 drops lavender EO
10 drops marjoram EO
8 drops oregano EO
10 drops peppermint EO
10 drops pine needles EO
10 drops Rosemary EO
10 drops tarragon EO
10 drops thyme EO
12 drops Ylang Ylang EO


----------



## Dahila (Apr 2, 2015)

Pain reliever is delivered only by few of those oils. You need some herbs infusion and then add the EO's


----------



## abc (Apr 2, 2015)

I hate to be a kill joy, but I think your dilution is too high. I would be concerned about sensitization if you're using it daily. For example, 3% dilution would be 90 drops of EO to 100ml of carrier.


----------



## biarine (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes for some people might be but for me it's perfect. Yeah I can used only 3 oil but I don't know which one that work best.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 2, 2015)

biarine said:


> Yes for some people might be but for me it's perfect. Yeah I can used only 3 oil but I don't know which one that work best.


 
So I'm confused. Are you saying that this recipe (with too much EOs for the amount of oil) is the recipe you use? Or are you asking for help in deciding which EOs to use? Or something else?


----------



## biarine (Apr 2, 2015)

No that's my recipe all of that oil. Some said it's too much essential oil but it's ok for me. It's working for my back pain.


----------



## kumudini (Apr 2, 2015)

The white camphor, peppermint and the black pepper are what I think contribute to the pain relief and the lavender for muscle relaxation. May be you could just try those 4 and anything else to round out the scent for you to see how it works, you can always go back to your original recipe if it doesn't. I don't have chronic pain but for on and off things I just use few drops of peppermint in a little coconut oil, it takes the edge right off for me.


----------



## biarine (Apr 2, 2015)

Vkumudini said:


> The white camphor, peppermint and the black pepper are what I think contribute to the pain relief and the lavender for muscle relaxation. May be you could just try those 4 and anything else to round out the scent for you to see how it works, you can always go back to your original recipe if it doesn't. I don't have chronic pain but for on and off things I just use few drops of peppermint in a little coconut oil, it takes the edge right off for me.




Thank you for the advice, yes I will try. Peppermint is very nice and I love them.


----------



## JoyaEssentials (May 13, 2015)

Try Soothing aches and pains with this special blend. Formulated to help ease sore muscles, joints, tendons and any other ache and pain. MY Sore Muscle Blend features Helichrysum and German Chamomile essential oils.

 Helichrysum and German Chamomile are both a powerful combination as they have excellent analgesic and anti-inflammatory properties. These essential oils are also antispasmodic, which means they help relieve cramps and spasms. Helichrysum is quick-acting for pain relief and it is also a great wound healer for injuries. 

Thanks -
Joya.:-|


----------



## biarine (May 20, 2015)

Yes I love Helichrysum but just very expensive I also use German chamomile or roman chamomile.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 1, 2015)

Obviously you do not know what you are talking about,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Obviously you do not know what you are talking about,,,,,,,,,,




Excuse me? I think that's rude,  I am not aromatherapist but I know a little bit. I apologise for saying rude but don't judge me.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 4, 2015)

biarine said:


> Excuse me? I think that's rude,  I am not aromatherapist but I know a little bit. I apologise for saying rude but don't judge me.



I don't think Dahlia was referring to you biarine. There was a spam poster who commented on your post a few days ago and I believe that's who Dahlia was referring to.


----------



## biarine (Jun 4, 2015)

I did not opened for a week and when I open today I saw her post. Sorry about that I thought she referring to me. Because I didn't saw the spam, I will delete my post. I am embarrassed


----------



## TeresaT (Jun 4, 2015)

biarine said:


> I did not opened for a week and when I open today I saw her post. Sorry about that I thought she referring to me. Because I didn't saw the spam, I will delete my post. I am embarrassed



Don't be embarrassed and don't delete your comment.  If you think someone is being rude to you, call them out for their rudeness!  We are all grown ups and can handle it.  I often say things that may come across as being rude or argumentative when I don't mean for them to be.  If I EVER hurt someone's feelings or make someone angry, I certainly want to know about it.  If an apology or an explanation is in order, I want to make it.  I was delighted by your comment.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 4, 2015)

biarine said:


> I did not opened for a week and when I open today I saw her post. Sorry about that I thought she referring to me. Because I didn't saw the spam, I will delete my post. I am embarrassed



Don't be embarrassed biarine! It's a completely understandable reaction. I probably would have reacted the same way (or much worse) if it was my post and I thought someone told me that. I just happened to see the spam post the other day and the mods must have deleted it now.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm really glad you voiced your opinion! Its important to tell someone when you think they are being rude even if that was not their intention (or directed towards you). Otherwise it could lead to miscomunication in the future. And on a forum setting it is especially important to express those feelings and be blunt about it. I say kudos to you.


----------



## biarine (Jun 8, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Don't be embarrassed and don't delete your comment.  If you think someone is being rude to you, call them out for their rudeness!  We are all grown ups and can handle it.  I often say things that may come across as being rude or argumentative when I don't mean for them to be.  If I EVER hurt someone's feelings or make someone angry, I certainly want to know about it.  If an apology or an explanation is in order, I want to make it.  I was delighted by your comment.




Thank you Teresa


----------



## biarine (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you all but sometimes I don't want to hurt someone, I grew up with respect to everybody. I felt embarrassed because it seem I didn't have manner.


----------



## biarine (Jun 8, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I'm really glad you voiced your opinion! Its important to tell someone when you think they are being rude even if that was not their intention (or directed towards you). Otherwise it could lead to miscomunication in the future. And on a forum setting it is especially important to express those feelings and be blunt about it. I say kudos to you.




Thank you Galaxy


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 8, 2015)

Because of this person's chronic pain, this recipe works for them. Other people have suggested that the amounts of EO's are a bit too high for the carrier oils.

First, let me say that I am NOT yet quite proficient in EO's, their properties, nor am I yet proficient in the carrier oils and their properties. However, I have read that certain carrier oils do have different properties, and maybe that is one thing this person might want to look into further to also make their recipe even more effective for them.

Further, what's really important here that everyone might be overlooking is that the poster has chronic pain.  Having fibromyalgia and also being a sufferer of chronic pain, one thing I understand is that we have to take just about everything in higher doses to deal with our pain. And I mean everything straight down to ibuprofen--at least for me--especially the longer you have it. It's been a known medical issue for me since 2008, and one I've brushed off since at least 2000.

Her dose works for her as she stated because she has chronic pain, and I believe that is the key ingredient--the higher doses of oils may not be proper for anyone else unless they too also suffer from a higher amount of pain.

Therefore, and again, remember I am no expert in oil, only pain---but I would suggest maybe lowering the oils down for anyone else wanting to try this, especially if other people more versed are raising eyebrows at the doses. It makes sense to me why it works for the poster, but might not be a good idea ver batim for others.

Unless the others are....me. So I appreciate the recipe as it is, but I too, if I tried it, would take it down a bit and work up, just because I'm a noob at the stuff.


----------



## biarine (Jun 9, 2015)

I will try lower my EO but I can't take ibuprofen Because I am allergic to them. I use coconut oil sometimes arnica or St. John wort.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 9, 2015)

If it works for you, stick to it, I say. Other people would go to the grave on what I have to take to barely function every day--and that means not-function-like-every-day-normal people who can work and lead normal lives. That means get out of bed and survive and work part time and somewhat clean. 

I had a visitor tell me the other day that my driveway sucked and my yard was overgrown and my house was messy. Yep. Get over it. Or try living with the flu for five years then go mow your yard and regravel your drive and deep clean and see how the world treats you. You learn to disregard what others say about YOU when you live with chronic pain.


----------



## biarine (Jun 11, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> If it works for you, stick to it, I say. Other people would go to the grave on what I have to take to barely function every day--and that means not-function-like-every-day-normal people who can work and lead normal lives. That means get out of bed and survive and work part time and somewhat clean.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a visitor tell me the other day that my driveway sucked and my yard was overgrown and my house was messy. Yep. Get over it. Or try living with the flu for five years then go mow your yard and regravel your drive and deep clean and see how the world treats you. You learn to disregard what others say about YOU when you live with chronic pain.




Sorry about that, I felt your pain because I have chronic back pain for years off and on. I don't like to take pain killer everyday. So my husband massage my back with my oil every time when pain started and I taking devil's clue tablet too it helps a lot.


----------

